# WoodCraft



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have entertained the idea of opening a Woodcraft franchise for sometime. I am asking all LJ's for their help. I would like your feedback in your dealings with Woodcraft, your experience with direct and internet sales. How far is the nearest store to you and how often do you buy direct as opposed to internet sales. Have you ever attended an in store class? Your overall opinion in general. No I'm not a spy for Woodcraft, just trying to do a little market research.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have only been to one Woodcraft store in my life when I lived in California. Not really any different from a Rockler from what I could remember.

Rockler store always seem to be a lot closer to me. Even here in Texas I have two Rocklers closer than a Woodcraft.

The only time I buy something from them online is if they happen to have the best price (whish isn't too often) or they are the only place I could find what I am looking for. But that it the same for any online purchase I make online.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

My experience with Woodcraft has been limited to internet sales. I'll have to say that they are very fast and that what limited products I've purchased have been great quality. There are two stores here in SC, but unfortunately they're located a couple of hours in away in both cases so I haven't checked them out yet. This probably isn't the feedback you were in search of, but nonetheless here it is.


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

DocK16,

I make I would say 90% of my purchases from woodcraft instore, I am really new to woodworking and find I need some guidance on many of my purchases also as much of a tech nerd as I am (I work for a large contracting firm that provides corp. PC helpdesk services) I like to pick up and hold and look at most things prior to putting money down for them.

I have taken a class from Woodcraft on basic bandsaw use that I enjoyed (again I am a noob) I learned alot in the class and the instructor was awesome and I have contacted him since the class(hey he offered) for help and he has been great. This will ofcoarse very depending on your instructor.

My closest woodcraft is about 30 to 40 miles from my house, I wish it was closer but I find when I need something that it isn't too bad of a drive…( I pass a favorite chicken place on the way to the store I never seem to get to unless I have a reason to drive that far south from the house)

Overall I would say I have mostly enjoyed my trips to woodcraft, the classes there and the advice I have recieved from most of the staff, however the first few trips in some of the staff was almost standoffish in that no one really wanted to help me out with questions…. It seems it was just the staff that was there at the time because those same staff member act the same way now when I go into the store while the others are very friendly and know me by name…...

Hope this helps…. Woodcraft is a good store but like all retail it is going to depend on your staff….....

wow I ramble


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I gotta tell you, I LOVE Woodcraft. I was introduced to them when they first started publishing their Woodcraft Magazine and then sent for their catalog. About a year later I discovered they had a retail store about 50 miles away- Harrisburg, PA- (wish it was closer but, for the sake of my budget, probably good it isn't).

I have purchased items through their catalog, the internet and at the retail outlet and have always been happy with their service and product quality. I have never had to return anything for any reason.

The "local" store has short demos and classes in which I wish I could participate. However, the travel distance is a little too great for a couple of hour class.

In my opinion, the retail stores run a class act with a wide variety of brands and services. The folks I have dealt with have been professional and helpful.

Lew


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

My Woodcraft store is about 44 miles round trip. For one or two smaller items I order online but for larger purchases and "hands on" touchy-feely of the tools I make the drive. The store staff is very helpful and the collective woodworking knowledge is outstanding. They are WOODWORKERS not just salesmen. I had a question about cabinet scrapers and the owner and one of the salesmen took me to the classroom and gave me an impromptu scraper lesson. They spent about 40 minutes answering questions and teaching me the ins and outs of maintaining and using scrapers. I made a couple of significant major tool purchases from them during a recent JET rebate program and have been a very satisfied customer. All in all I think that woodworking/tool knowledge along with exceptional customer service skills make this one of the finest stores where I do business.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

There are two Woodcraft stores and one Rockler within a reasonable distance from me. The Rockler is closer so I go there (I hate to drive). My dealings with Woodcraft have all been online and I must admit I like their service better than Rockler. Yet, it does seem that they are generally more expensive than Rockler for comparable products; not a lot, but enough to notice and wonder why. Still, my guess is if they were closer, I'd go there more often. I really don't see a lot of difference between Woodcraft and Rockler so I'd bet location is a major factor.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the closest Woodcraft store is in Johnson City, TN, about 70 miles from my town. I've never been to the store but have talked to several who have and they loved it. My purchases have been limited to internet orders. I can say that their customer services is great and the same goes for their sale items. If I ever have a problem, it gets fixed fast. Good Luck.
JJ


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I buy from them on the internet, and have been satisfied with the service and quality of merchandise. The closest store to New Orleans is 3 hours away in Mobile. so I wish you would open one *here*!


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

Until this month I had a Woodcraft store just down the freeway from me. They just moved across town. I shopped instore quite a bit because it was close. We also have a Rockler store here in Houston not so close to my house but closer than where Woodcraft moved to.

I shopped at Woodcraft because they were closer but I prefer the Rockler store. The products and prices are similar so the difference is the people. Both offer free demo's but the Rockler store was much more professional. All set up and ready to run at the scheduled time. The last one I went to at Woodcraft, they had to find out who was doing the demo after I asked. Then they spent 40 minutes setting up for a 5 minute demo.

Bottomline is the people. When I had time, I'd go the extra distance to Rockler because of the people. BTW, you need more than one knowledgable person in the store. Quite annoying if everytime you ask a question, they have to find the ONE person that knows everything.

Woodcraft also offended our local woodworking club of about 100 members when they would not allow us to put our newsletter in their store because it had ads from a competitor ( not Rockler ). Pretty much insuring that the competitor will get all the business from club members.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

The nearest Woodcraft store to me is much further than the nearest Rockler, and more out of the way of my normal breadcrumb trails. But if the two were right next to each other, I would most likely wind up in the Woodcraft. True, their prices are slightly higher, but the store does not seem so crammed and plastic, and the people working there seem to be woodworkers in a retail store than retailers in a woodworking store. They seem to care more about giving advice about what to to do and how to do it with their products than just trying to sell the product. I've dealt with both their e-stores too, and Woodcraft does seem to ship faster.


----------



## runngt (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been to both (they are about the same distance from my house) and I found rockler pricing to be better in most cases. Although the woodcraft store is moving to be about seven miles from me (which will not do my checking account any good) so I will soon be a woodcraft shopper.

I have not attended any of their classes although my wife is pushing for it…...I am still in the tool buying phase so I keep the exrta dollars for new toys, but one day would like to take a few.

runngt


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I love WoodCraft. The nearest store is 3 1/2 hours away by car, in Lenexa, KS - a greater Kansas City suburb. Like someone mentioned, the lack of proximity probably works to my favor when attempting to live within my means.

Best of luck in your research and potential business opportunity. It would be like the kid *owning* the candy store.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Unfortunately we don't have any Woodcraft here in Canada but I'm heading to Sacramento tomorrow morning and the local store is on the top of my visit list for early Friday morning. I think I'm looking forward to this the most.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

My local Woodcraft is in Santa Rosa, which Google Maps informs me is 22.2 miles away. We moved into this place in January, and we've probably spent around $2500 there so far this year. We'll definitely be spending at least that in the next six months with a local store that has similar stock, I don't know if it'll be Woodcraft.

If the option is reasonable, I'll buy from a local store rather than from the Internet because I'd rather pay sales tax than shipping, and because it's worth a premium to me to have a local store with stuff in stock, and with salespeople who can help me.

Therein lies my real problem: I've had a couple of bad suggestions for them, in one case it cost me well over a hundred bucks in veneer and lumber (contact cement and veneer over baltic birch ply = bad idea), and in another case they didn't have a very common part, didn't even know what it was, so they set me up with a makeshift substitute (the bag tubes and assembly for a DeWalt 735 planer).

In both cases, the Internet showed me the right solution, had I gone to the net first I would have saved money and frustration. So I'm very open to finding another dealer that carries the tools I like and the materials I use, and the Woodcraft brand has a fairly neutral connotation to me. The good part, and the reason I'll probably end up back there, is that unlike the real shops they're open on weekends, but when it comes time to buy the drawer slides for the kitchen I'll be going elsewhere because they only stock Accuride slides, and though they've got some okay lumber most of the good stuff has been picked over (probably by the staff) by the time I've gotten there, so… well… as I've written this I've decided it's time to visit the other Festool dealer in Santa Rosa, and make sure my account is set up with the hardwood and hardware dealer that has the good slides and serious wood selection.

My favorite woodworking store is about 220 miles away, in Fresno. Part of that is that my brother in law works there, but they're a serious place catering to professionals first (they're the secondary showroom of a saw sharpening outfit), they have staff who actively make stuff professionally, they have a decent selection and are willing to tell you when they don't carry the best in breed for your application, and though they sell Rockler stuff, they don't limit themselves to that.

I think a Woodcraft franchise may be a good place to start, but I think to be a good woodworking store you have to go beyond Woodcraft's stock and brands.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Woodcraft 20 miles from me and it is the only woodworking specialty store that I know of in my area. I shop there a lot, but I have also bought on line. The online experience was always very good. Very fast shipping and good prices. My instore experience has been ok. They seem to have trouble keeping things in stock and the popular items seem to never be there. I imagine as an owner it is hard to overstock too much. I have discovered however that much of this is based on the store owner. My local store just came under new ownership and I have seen a market difference in the service, knowledge of the staff and the classes. Two years ago, I took a few classes and honestly they were a waste of time. This year I took two more on sharpening and a Windsor chair and they were awesome. I have spoken with the owner and it seems that the franchise owner has a lot of say in what that store offers as well as how the store is run. the key is to have a very knowledgeable staff or at least specialists in every area. He also told me to form relationships with the craftsmen in the area as far as building a teacher pool for classes. Please keep us all in the loop on this as I am interested to hear what you decide to do and the process.


----------



## BertJ (Apr 10, 2008)

The products are great at both Rockler and Woodcraft, so it boils down to the people. I'm closer to Woodcraft, so I stop in about once a month. Over the years I've developed a first-name relationship with several of the store personnel, and find their skills and product knowledge first-rate. So if you take the plunge, hire a couple of LumberJocks who know their business and are personable as well. You should do just fine. Good luck!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I deal with Woodcraft regularly- both at the store (which is located about 50 miles away) and via the internet. I have found them to be customer friendly and have good service. Their prices are competitive but you can often find things slightly cheaper if you shop around. Their classes are informative but only superficially address the subject since they are usually only 1 day classes.

I would put them on par with Rockler.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

My experience is a little different…. I had been a woodcraft customer for a few, traveling to the store in Orlando when I wanted something I did not wish to wait on. A couple of years ago they opened a store here in Jacksonville. Now fast forward a couple of years, I know the store managers personally, as well as the franchise owners. While you as a owner will have certain things that are dictated to you by the corporate office there is still a lot you have direct control over. The customer experience is in your hands as the owner, so if you are not planning on performing the day to day management duties, pick you staff carefully. They will make or break the customer service experience. That is a major part of why people return or not.


----------



## fmarabate (May 15, 2008)

After reading the other posts it sounds like I might win for having a Woodcraft store the closest to me, its about 5 miles from the house. I have to agree with many of the others, their prices are a bit higher and the staff makes or breaks it. I usually go in a couple of times a month, sometimes buying and sometimes not. The closest Rockler is probably about 20 miles, so I do not go there very often.

What I do not like is the lack of customer service. The will not match prices and they do not support the local woodworking clubs, i.e. turners, carvers, scrollsawers, wood guild. I estimate well over 700 woodworkers in the Detroit Metro area, you would think they would want to cater to us a little. I know many of us, myself included, go other places or use the Internet because of the customer service.

Frank


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*FOLLOW YOUR DREAM!* I have a new Woodcraft store near me in Reno. It's about two years old (new). I know the owner. He is the one you should be talking to. Questions you need to ask (and so will Woodcraft). Can your local support one, as in is there enough woodworking population. What experience do you have, or can you make it up with drive. Don't ask someone who has failed or someone that has never tried. If you wish, email me if you want to talk to my friend. I will do my best to get you two together.

I have been to two Woodcraft stores and one Rockler. It was my experience that the Woodcraft people were more knowledgeable.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Frank,

The store here in Jacksonville hosts the turners club meetings and some woodworkers club meetings… I wonder if that might be up to the owners as well.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

It comes down to the people who work there. If the workers are not wood people your experience will not be the best. But if you hire people who know their wood and tools, you will get a loyal following. Woodcraft seems to be a bit higher in price, but I will go to any store that I know has knowlegdble people to help.


----------



## bayouman (May 13, 2008)

I have a store that is about 40 miles from me and on the way to my cottage, so I have been there a few times. It's a mixed bag. I think the owner of this store is the same as the store that Frank visits in the Detroit area. They got me upset a couple times about not having items in the store that they advertised in their sales flyer that they send me. I asked if they had a big run on the this one particular item and one of the sales people told me that they had only one in the store when the flyer was sent. But, he would be glad to order it for me. I explained that I had gone out of my way to visit the store to make the purchase and felt that they had tried to pull a fast one on me. I have also found that overall their prices are competitive, you still need to shop around, many times I have found the same item for less. They and Rockler about the only games around here for true woodworking items, but I'm still not that impressed with them as a customer or service oriented retailer.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Just remember the shoemaker's children went barefoot. ;-0 I turned a great hobby into a business once and it destroyed the hobby for me.


----------



## wuddan (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Dock,
It's about a 2 hour drive to the Parkersburg Woodcraft, so I do most of my buying online. When I'm in the area I always stop in and their staff is very knowledgeable and friendly (a must). I rarely take a class because most of them seem to lean toward beginners. Not that they aren't needed, it's just not for me. If I'm buying online, Woodcraft usually doesn't win out because I'd have to pay tax and shipping. I think you would need a large local woodworking base to keep a store in business. The Parkersburg store also pulls from the Marietta, OH area. Good Luck


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

The nearest Woodcraft to me is 26 miles. The nearest Rockler is one mile. On the occasions I do go to Woodcraft I have yet to feel it wasn't a quality experience. And, they send me a birthday card with a 10% coupon every year.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I suppose it depends on location; you need a decent size market for a specialty store like that. If you have a Rockler in town, that must also be considered.

I have no idea what it costs to open a franchise, but I think they have good markup. I have a Woodcraft locally, and go there often; they have all the specialty stuff, and when you ask for an esoteric item, you don't get a blank stare, because the employees actually woodwork as well.

If I was considering opening a franchise, I'd certainly try to ask other franchise owners what to expect, in terms of support from the home office, expected profits, and actual startup costs.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Not having any Woodcraft stores in Canada, I have no first hand info on this: However, the answers you need can not be answered here. You need to talk with some woodcraft owners…... They are the ones that will know the business.

http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1155269929


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i haven't been to woodcraft yet as it is too far away for me to go unless my parents are going out there in the first place but i know that Charles Neil is very fond on woodcraft.


----------



## Jeff_T (May 6, 2008)

Advise is not how other franchises are doing in their area what would it do in your targeted market. Would the demographics require, support and consistently use a Woodcraft Store.

Since Woodcraft is a franchise, I would DEFINITELY check with other franchise owners. You can also arrive at some basis info here http://www.franchise.com/

The most important consideration in any franchise is upfront costs and reoccurring fees to the franchisor (WoodCraft) - you personally will hold the lease on your store- so if the franchise fails you may be stuck with a very long rental lease for a store that is closed. Be caution on how long a lease you sign.

Good Luck and Think Before You Leap - Store operations require a 24/7/365 commitment for many years.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like there are many pluses to Woodcraft. I've been to both Woodcraft and Rockler, although I don't have either one close enough to warrant making a trip to, so I use the internet. The folks that mentioned the knowledgeable staff thing are right on. It will make or break any business. My question is: Can you take the cost of buying a Woodcraft franchise and open an independent tools store, that you can pick the inventory, set the prices, etc. cheaper? I know you have the Woodcraft "network" for advertising and such, but I've had better experiences in the past in the smaller stores that are more in tune to the craftsmen and professional carpenters.
I used to shop at Woodworkers Warehouse until they went out of business and then Western Tool. Granted, both carried a lot of cheap import junk, but they also carried all of the better name brand equipment at a lower price. And they only stocked what they knew would sell. I've often thought of opening a tool store, but I would want to run it "my way".


----------



## CelticDreamer (May 24, 2008)

I have a Woodcraft store about ten minutes from me and I the one thing I can't emphasize enough is make sure you hire someone who is people friendly to manage your store! I'm a newbie in woodworking, so I want a lot of information when I make a purchase and the manager at the store near me was such an elitist ass that I almost gave up on the hobby. Fortunately the owner saw the light and now the people who work there are willing to stay with me for the 15 or 20 minutes I need to answer any questions and provide tips for how to make things easier.


----------



## AnsbachArtisans (Mar 29, 2011)

What came of your desire to buy a Woodcraft franchise? I'm considering it now, too. What did you decide, and why?


----------

